# Member Removed



## nukeadmin

I have been forced to remove a user from MHF, I won't beat about the bush and lead into an inevitable forum thread about who it was

The member was Shuggy68

Removal was due to threatening PMs, threatening Posts

I don't care for the details, I have seen enough and don't want members to feel intimidated about coming on MHF

I know it's winter and we have the standard devolution into more negative type postings and that is par for the course, but the level of this particular members posts were sufficiently OTT to warrant their removal.


----------



## 113016

I feel it is a shame and could have originally started over a misunderstanding that escalated! Damn text again!
Unfortunately, that is what normally happens!


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

What happened to the jail that used to be on here?.

ray.


----------



## tonyt

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> What happened to the jail that used to be on here?.ray.


Been replaced by a scaffold?


----------



## GEMMY

He'll be back under a 'nim da plum' :lol:

tony


----------



## nukeadmin

> Been replaced by a scaffold?


nope a gallows


----------



## nukeadmin

> He'll be back under a 'nim da plum


not that easy to do so unless techy as I also ban known IPs from servers and actively track them


----------



## 113016

Personally, I think it is sad that a member been banned can be joked about  
No matter who the member is or what the member has done :!:


----------



## Spacerunner

Grath said:


> Personally, I think it is sad that a member been banned can be joked about
> No matter who the member is or what the member has done :!:


ok. This is no joke. He sent me a snotty pm some time ago. I chose to ignore it.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Personally, I think it is sad that a member been banned can be joked about


totally agree its a decision I never take lightly, but weren't joking about him, just the absence of our site jail


----------



## Techno100

Be good and be safe :wink:


----------



## 113016

It's all about writing text style, no feeling for what is meant :!: and misunderstandings!
Well, that's my take :!: 
Then a knock on effect and this is the end result


----------



## nukeadmin

> Be good and be safe


Succinctly put Andy


----------



## tonka

No comments either way but I saw the last thread topic and can understand the ban when 4 letter swear words starting with "C" are used....


----------



## Mrplodd

Seems like there was a "Continuing and ongoing issue" rather than an "odd" offence.


----------



## 113016

tonka said:


> No comments either way but I saw the last thread topic and can understand the ban when 4 letter swear words starting with "C" are used....


I never did see that, it must have been removed pretty quick!


----------



## rosalan

I got threatened some time ago for making a silly response to something he entered but sticks and stones etc.... but I did refrain for a while from making ambiguous responses that I am inclined to do. (sorry for any offence caused by me to those who would like to have 'shuggied' me)
Alan


----------



## tonka

Grath said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comments either way but I saw the last thread topic and can understand the ban when 4 letter swear words starting with "C" are used....
> 
> 
> 
> I never did see that, it must have been removed pretty quick!
Click to expand...

I dont think it was on for to long, I may have just caught it..
Bascially the thread header named 2 members on here and called them C....'s !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nukeadmin

> I never did see that, it must have been removed pretty quick!


it was, definitely not for public viewing !


----------



## moblee

Mrplodd said:


> Seems like there was a "Continuing and ongoing issue" rather than an "odd" offence.


Yes I don't think it was a straight red card :!: More a cultimation.


----------



## 113016

So, has he really been threatening people, or could it have been misunderstanding?


----------



## GEMMY

8O 8O 8O Did he nominate me as being one, 8O 8O 8O :? :lol: 

tony


----------



## 747

GEMMY said:


> 8O 8O 8O Did he nominate me as being one, 8O 8O 8O :? :lol:
> 
> tony


Most of us nominated you Tony. :lol:


----------



## 113016

GEMMY said:


> 8O 8O 8O Did he nominate me as being one, 8O 8O 8O :? :lol:
> 
> tony


What?

You know you were winding him up, Para/SAS


----------



## tonka

GEMMY said:


> 8O 8O 8O Did he nominate me as being one, 8O 8O 8O :? :lol:
> 
> tony


"cough".......


----------



## Pusser

I know you are not allowed to boast on here as it offends people but I believe I was the first person on here to be dragged into the Jail. 8) 

But it taught me a lesson. I am a reformed poster. A Troll with standards. I am a better person and now I help others and go to church. I AM a more responsible typist. 8) Hallelujah!

Yea though I walk through the galley of life, I fear no weevil.


----------



## Jamsieboy

Sad that a member is removed but then again we all need to be mindful that civility costs nothing and that we should not use the anonymity of a computer to treat people badly.
I suspect that few of us would consider speaking to one another face to face in the manner that has been posted and using the C word. No not Caravan.
Cheers and merry Chrsitmas


----------



## rayrecrok

Pusser said:


> I know you are not allowed to boast on here as it offends people but I believe I was the first person on here to be dragged into the Jail. 8)
> 
> But it taught me a lesson. I am a reformed poster. A Troll with standards. I am a better person and now I help others and go to church. I AM a more responsible typist. 8) Hallelujah!
> 
> Yea though I walk through the galley of life, I fear no weevil.


Hi.

Yes there were hundreds signed the petition, and we all discussed you and even after all that, Nuke let you back :wink:

ray.


----------



## GEMMY

So it appears I am in the illustrious company of Bogner Mike, Time to start a club :lol: :wink: 

tony

Ps. he was my own personal stalker for some considerable time, 

I miss him already


----------



## moblee

GEMMY said:


> 8O 8O 8O Did he nominate me as being one, 8O 8O 8O :? :lol:
> 
> tony


Remember that old saying "It takes one to know one" 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I have had pms from the offender in the past. Some nice some not so nice. I have one that I now cannot reply to.
Sometimes it was easy to post answers to his questions which were not easily understood by him. Thats how I saw it anyway.

Dave p


----------



## 113016

The Guy called a spade a spade and did not mess around, was on a short fuse, not helped by winding him up about his Texting style.
He misunderstood some things, but also did the opposite side (if there is such a thing) 
He is not a paper and pen sort of person, a bit of a rough tough sort, but I do believe after speaking to him a few times on the phone, a decent person. 
I hope he does not mind me saying, he just needed educating about forums.
I certainly don't believe he is blameless, but is he on his own?
I know I am not perfect  well Mrs G tells me so :lol: I think she is wrong :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba

You can call a spade a spade, but to use the alleged lanuguage is unforgivable and left Nuke with no option I'm afraid.

I do believe others were also starting to get a bit personal on another thread on here, It really is not helpfull to bear grudges and make provocative malicious comments about fellow members. Fortunately that thread has rightly been closed. Hopefully the public eviction of Shuggy will act as a warning to us all to think twice before hitting the submit button.
Steve.


----------



## rayrecrok

tubbytuba said:


> You can call a spade a spade, but to use the alleged lanuguage is unforgivable and left Nuke with no option I'm afraid.
> 
> I do believe others were also starting to get a bit personal on another thread on here, It really is not helpfull to bear grudges and make provocative malicious comments about fellow members. Fortunately that thread has rightly been closed. Hopefully the public eviction of Shuggy will act as a warning to us all to think twice before hitting the submit button.
> Steve.


Hi Steve..

Do you have to have some puff to blow that instrument..

Just a thought. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## listerdiesel

As a Forum Admin myself, I can fully understand the issues that Nuke has to contend with.

You cannot watch every single post, you've got a life of your own after all, but occasionally one steps over the line and you have to take action.

We have three banned and four 'deleted' members on our own forum, and then only after repeated offending and warnings.

It has to be done, nobody 'likes' to delete a member but for the good of the Forum community it is very necessary.

Let's be honest, none of the members on MHF are exactly young are they? So they should know better.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY

I had one of those in the school band, they took it off me for not polishing enough 8O 

tony


----------



## 113016

I am just airing my view as I tend to support the under dog.
At the end of the day, no matter who is right, wrong or in between, it's Nukes baby and he can do as he wishes and I am sure he will do what he thinks is the best for the forum.


----------



## EJB

Four pages of comments :roll: 
It's Daves site....he removes someone.....that's life :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Only renewed his membership last month, poor guy.
Dave p


----------



## aldra

I think this should never have been a thread inviting comments

We don't need a jury in this court

Or statements from the prosecution or the defence

The sentence has already been decided 

And no one should be allowed to discuss Shuggy when he can't respond

For me the thread is closed

Aldra


----------



## Enock

The are a number of reasons that I've just renewed my subscription to this site

1. Information
2. To learn from other more experienced MHers
3. To speak with (hopefully) like minded folk
4. A bit of friendly banter...

There are plenty of websites where wannabe warriors, bullies and on occasion downright nasty people whom seem to want to get their rocks off, criticising, and attempting to big themselves up or look clever at someone else's expense....

Im thankful that MHF doesn't make this type welcome.. :wink:


----------



## ttcharlie

listerdiesel said:


> Let's be honest, none of the members on MHF are exactly young are they? So they should know better.
> 
> Peter


Speak for yourself..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

ttcharlie said:


> listerdiesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest, none of the members on MHF are exactly young are they? So they should know better.
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself..... :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well I fall firmly in the latter part of the statement :roll:

ray.


----------



## nicholsong

Pusser said:


> I know you are not allowed to boast on here as it offends people but I believe I was the first person on here to be dragged into the Jail. 8)
> 
> But it taught me a lesson. I am a reformed poster. A Troll with standards. I am a better person and now I help others and go to church. I AM a more responsible typist. 8) Hallelujah!
> 
> Yea though I walk through the galley of life, I fear no weevil.


pusser

You were lucky to be put in jail before CAPITALS punishment was the only sanction.

On the wider issue I definitely agree that attacking individual members with words as reported is unacceptable.

As a 'one-off' offence it might be sanctioned with a PM warning from Nuke but, as Mr Plodd said if it is a string of such incidents, it has to be dealt with.

My personal observations of the person concerned was that he was not 'in tune', for whatever reason (language, personality etc) , with the Ethos of this Forum and we can afford to lose one misfit.

Aw Gawd! What have I said - I could be next 

Geoff


----------



## raynipper

Enock said:


> The are a number of reasons that I've just renewed my subscription to this site
> 
> 1. Information
> 2. To learn from other more experienced MHers
> 3. To speak with (hopefully) like minded folk
> 4. A bit of friendly banter...
> 
> There are plenty of websites where wannabe warriors, bullies and on occasion downright nasty people whom seem to want to get their rocks off, criticising, and attempting to big themselves up or look clever at someone else's expense....
> 
> Im thankful that MHF doesn't make this type welcome.. :wink:


Yeah, like Facebook...!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## 747

Just a couple of points to make.

Shuggy has already found a new forum, so he will be happy no doubt.

Also, I got a couple of pm's from him yesterday. Why me, I have no idea but he was a bit peed off with a couple of people but the pm's were not exactly malicious. Lets face it, I get peed off with some people on here and no doubt I have peed off others. In fact my subs lapsed for a few months as I was getting a bit sick of the spats and squabbling. I renewed due to Nukes November offer and I am once more wondering if I have wasted £10.

Hopefully everyone will cheer up again after the Holidays.


----------



## 113016

Bl**dy hell, I thought I was just banned as could not get on here for about 20 minutes, Anybody else :?: 
Could it be a warning :lol:


----------



## bognormike

yes, I had a problem as well, got the front page but not the detailed posts - I thought somebody had broken in!


----------



## erneboy

Me too. Page headers and blank blue pages? Alan.


----------



## 113016

Thanks Guys, I had a nasty feeling it could have been just me    :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel

747 said:


> I renewed due to Nukes November offer and I am once more wondering if I have wasted £10.


In the grand scheme of things, a tenner is not exactly expensive, and I find that subscribers tend to take the whole community ethos a bit more seriously than non-sub's.

Whether you come here to help, give help or just for the chat, it's still well worth the money.

Peter


----------



## tubbytuba

rayrecrok said:


> Hi Steve..
> 
> Do you have to have some puff to blow that instrument..
> 
> Just a thought. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


Mmmmmmmm awfully funny comment Ray - great to see you laugh at your own jokes (?)
Yes it does take a lot of wind, you should be a natural. 
Steve


----------



## barryd

Can everyone please be friendly? Lets just try and be nice to each other. I love this forum and hate to see any spats.

To cheer everyone up (especially the girls) here is a photo of me having a shower on the river Tarn in the summer.


----------



## rayrecrok

tubbytuba said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve..
> 
> Do you have to have some puff to blow that instrument..
> 
> Just a thought. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmm awfully funny comment Ray - great to see you laugh at your own jokes (?)
> Yes it does take a lot of wind, you should be a natural.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi.

Thanks for that Steve, So it will have to be a big puff I suppose..

It's nice to know. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## 113016

Barry, the thread is not about your ugly mush :lol: 
Hope ya dingy gets a hole in it
:lol: :lol: 
Joke


----------



## tubbytuba

[quote="rayrecrok"

Thanks for that Steve, So it will have to be a big puff I suppose..

It's nice to know. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.[/quote]
:roll: I did get it the first time Ray - and my ribs are still aching


----------



## rayrecrok

tubbytuba said:


> [quote="rayrecrok"
> 
> Thanks for that Steve, So it will have to be a big puff I suppose..
> 
> It's nice to know. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


 :roll: I did get it the first time Ray - and my ribs are still aching[/quote]

Hi.

I don't know what you mean I was only enquiring about playing the Tuba..

ray.


----------



## barryd

Here is some others to going on with.


----------



## Penquin

It is not an easy decision to remove anyone and I totally support Nuke's action, I would also like to add my thanks to him for doing so.

I know that all of us make mistakes and at times respond in a manner that can be interpreted differently to the way we thought, most of us have responded when we should simply have ignored comments or PM's, I am pleased that the acceptable standard of posting on here has been maintained. 

Without such actions MHF would degenerate into a bear-pit that few of us would wish to use, so as I said, thanks Nuke.

NB I am NOT discussing any particular person's posts at all, these are all general comments; like Aldra, I would not wish to comment on someone who cannot respond.

Dave


----------



## prof20

I saw the thread title and I cringed, total castration, being made a eunuch for posting on forums, a bit severe.

On a more serious note, we are all big boys and girls and should be aware of the limits and of the boundaries we should not cross.

I have no objection to censorship from moderators when this happens.

Roger


----------



## Gary1944

barryd said:


> Can everyone please be friendly? Lets just try and be nice to each other. I love this forum and hate to see any spats.
> 
> To cheer everyone up (especially the girls) here is a photo of me having a shower on the river Tarn in the summer.


Are avatars like dogs, the owners come to resemble their pets. If so I would start to worry Barry! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gary
Ps, no intentions of being rude, I don't want to be banned!!


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Fair play to you Nuke :wink:


----------



## richardjames

Enock said:


> The are a number of reasons that I've just renewed my subscription to this site
> 
> 1. Information
> 2. To learn from other more experienced MHers
> 3. To speak with (hopefully) like minded folk
> 4. A bit of friendly banter...
> 
> There are plenty of websites where wannabe warriors, bullies and on occasion downright nasty people whom seem to want to get their rocks off, criticising, and attempting to big themselves up or look clever at someone else's expense....
> 
> Im thankful that MHF doesn't make this type welcome.. :wink:


That's wot this forum is about   It's a shame that we have to go through this occasionally!


----------



## Pusser

barryd said:


> To cheer everyone up (especially the girls) here is a photo of me having a shower on the river Tarn in the summer.


Look's like you are caught "between a rock and a soft place".


----------



## 1302

barryd said:


> Here is some others to going on with.


And I raise you...










:lol:


----------



## moblee

barryd said:


> Can everyone please be friendly? Lets just try and be nice to each other. I love this forum and hate to see any spats.
> 
> To cheer everyone up (especially the girls) here is a photo of me having a shower on the river Tarn in the summer.


It's cheered some of us Blokes up as well, sweetcheeks :!: Ooops wrong thread  :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

If you lot are that way inclined:

http://www.cruisinggays.com/default.aspx?StateID=117&From=40&To=59&OrderBy=2

found when searching for a furniture shop called' the glory hole' Telford   

tony


----------



## Techno100




----------



## 113016

you might need

http://www.francethisway.com/places/condom.php


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Title of thread Member removed.
Will it be used in a strapadicktomy operation. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p (sorry) :wink:


----------



## locovan

Pusser said:


> I know you are not allowed to boast on here as it offends people but I believe I was the first person on here to be dragged into the Jail. 8)
> 
> But it taught me a lesson. I am a reformed poster. A Troll with standards. I am a better person and now I help others and go to church. I AM a more responsible typist. 8) Hallelujah!
> 
> Yea though I walk through the galley of life, I fear no weevil.


And I love you to bits for your honesty and I forgive you for being such a naughty naughty boy :whipitgood:


----------



## 1302

and finally...










:lol:


----------



## Pusser

[quote="locovan"
And I love you to bits for your honesty and I forgive you for being such a naughty naughty boy :whipitgood:    [/quote]

I must be punished. 8O You may feel the need to smack my bottom.


----------



## rayrecrok

Pusser said:


> [quote="locovan"
> And I love you to bits for your honesty and I forgive you for being such a naughty naughty boy :whipitgood:


I must be punished. 8O You may feel the need to smack my bottom. [/quote]

Hey up that threads finished.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## aikidoamigo

good riddance to bad rubbish then :idea:


----------



## javea

My comment on this is: Well done Nuke! 
Mike


----------



## barryd

Great stuff! Order is restored!


----------



## Pusser

Christmas may now go ahead. 8)


----------



## urbanracer

what did Shuggy do wrong was it becase of is speilling?
Or some et elsie?


----------



## GEMMY

:lol: :lol: :lol: the spelling was a crime in itself, but certainly not the whole story. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## 100127

Mods, you are forgiven, come back. Please


----------



## Stanner

Grath said:


> Personally, I think it is sad that a member been banned can be joked about
> No matter who the member is or what the member has done :!:


So do I, but I'll make an exception in this case. :roll:


----------



## Pusser

Ode to Shruggy...

He shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary him, nor the years condemn :roll: .
At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
We will remember him. 

Gotta go I'm filling up.


----------



## 747

Pusser said:


> Ode to Shruggy...
> 
> He shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
> Age shall not weary him, nor the years condemn :roll: .
> At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
> We will remember him.
> 
> Gotta go I'm filling up.


Ironically, those words are appropriate for a man who served his country, possibly in Iraq and Afghanistan. If he had been killed in action we would never have known him at all.

Rudyard Kipling got it right a hundred years ago with the British publics view of the armed forces.


----------



## Pusser

747 said:


> Rudyard Kipling got it right a hundred years ago with the British publics view of the armed forces.


I thought Binyon or am I at cross purposes


----------



## wakk44

Pusser said:


> I thought Binyon or am I at cross purposes


Pusser is correct.............

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Laurence_Binyon


----------



## 747

The fact that I got the author wrong does not excuse one of the more shameful posts I have read on this forum.

Shug was a rough diamond but I am sure he would have been one of the first to help anyone on here if they were in trouble. OK, so he used some four letter words, do the other members never use them. The lad got a bit upset about the remarks about his language skills. Do you need a degree in English to qualify as a member?

I would rather Shug parked up next to me than some members on here. The humourless, nitpickers I mean. I have often thought that some people only have a motorhome because they cannot afford a yacht. They do not have the camping ethos.

No doubt I will get some stick for this ...... from disgusted of Surbiton. :lol:


----------



## Pusser

I didn't have the pleasure of knowing Shruggy. Neither was I personally aware of anything he had done or not done.

I suppose if one's view is that he did nothing wrong then obvious outrage at his demise is understandable.

But, on the other hand, it appears other people think he did wrong.

Either way, the buck stops with Nukey whose website it is and he can have on here who he wants and his decision is final. I understand his biggest concern was for the effect on other members and probably nothing personally to do with Shruggy his self.

There are rules written down for the benefit of all of us and if you break them, then its either jail or deportation.


----------



## 747

Binyon is not the one I meant, I was right about Kipling, here is 'Tommy'.

I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!




-THE END-


----------



## raynipper

Surbiton is a long way from the Metro Centre 747. About 300 miles as I recall.

Ray.


----------



## wakk44

I agree,Shuggy would have probably been willing to help if required and I am sure the majority of mhf members would do the same.His problem was that he was either unwilling or unable to abide by the rules on forum etiquette,it's not too difficult really.


----------



## 113016

747 said:


> The fact that I got the author wrong does not excuse one of the more shameful posts I have read on this forum.
> 
> Shug was a rough diamond but I am sure he would have been one of the first to help anyone on here if they were in trouble. OK, so he used some four letter words, do the other members never use them. The lad got a bit upset about the remarks about his language skills. Do you need a degree in English to qualify as a member?
> 
> I would rather Shug parked up next to me than some members on here. The humourless, nitpickers I mean. I have often thought that some people only have a motorhome because they cannot afford a yacht. They do not have the camping ethos.
> 
> No doubt I will get some stick for this ...... from disgusted of Surbiton. :lol:


You may well have your wish, or I should say chance, as I believe, on my recommendation, he has registered with your other forum 
Please pass on my best wishes to Shuggy.


----------



## 747

wakk44 said:


> I agree,Shuggy would have probably been willing to help if required and I am sure the majority of mhf members would do the same.His problem was that he was either unwilling or unable to abide by the rules on forum etiquette,it's not too difficult really.


Perhaps some measured assistance more than sarcastic remarks might have worked better. You do not know his background or anything about him and should not judge him.

I worked with an ex para in Angola. An exceptionally nice Scots lad but his military service had left its mark on him. I don't know if you are aware but they sometimes are involved in operations that never make the headlines. This lad had gone through a rough time and had got no help or support in dealing with the aftermath.

If you havent been there, don't pass judgement is what I am saying.


----------



## 747

Grath said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that I got the author wrong does not excuse one of the more shameful posts I have read on this forum.
> 
> Shug was a rough diamond but I am sure he would have been one of the first to help anyone on here if they were in trouble. OK, so he used some four letter words, do the other members never use them. The lad got a bit upset about the remarks about his language skills. Do you need a degree in English to qualify as a member?
> 
> I would rather Shug parked up next to me than some members on here. The humourless, nitpickers I mean. I have often thought that some people only have a motorhome because they cannot afford a yacht. They do not have the camping ethos.
> 
> No doubt I will get some stick for this ...... from disgusted of Surbiton. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You may well have your wish, or I should say chance, as I believe, on my recommendation, he has registered with your other forum
> Please pass on my best wishes to Shuggy.
Click to expand...

Yes Grath, I noticed that he had joined.

Admin Note: Forum Link removed


----------



## 113016

747 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that I got the author wrong does not excuse one of the more shameful posts I have read on this forum.
> 
> Shug was a rough diamond but I am sure he would have been one of the first to help anyone on here if they were in trouble. OK, so he used some four letter words, do the other members never use them. The lad got a bit upset about the remarks about his language skills. Do you need a degree in English to qualify as a member?
> 
> I would rather Shug parked up next to me than some members on here. The humourless, nitpickers I mean. I have often thought that some people only have a motorhome because they cannot afford a yacht. They do not have the camping ethos.
> 
> No doubt I will get some stick for this ...... from disgusted of Surbiton. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You may well have your wish, or I should say chance, as I believe, on my recommendation, he has registered with your other forum
> Please pass on my best wishes to Shuggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Grath, I noticed that he had joined.
> 
> This new forum might interest you. http://freemotorhominguk.boards.net/index.cgi?
Click to expand...

No thanks,! it's just another break away from Wild forum and will probably go the same way as the last break a way group


----------



## tubbytuba

Sorry, but why should Shuggy be treated differently than anyone else on the forum?
I know next to nothing about anyone on MHF.
Their background quite honestly is immaterial. Most posters on here, in the main keep their personal lives and background more or less to themselves.
It's not the end of the World for Gods sake, he's just moved on to another 'stage' in his life and possibly will have learnt a little from this - quite minor episode in his life.
Steve.


----------



## GEMMY

Steve, information, :!:

On here, a few keep info to themselves,

Others gush it out.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ocial-network-users-regret-posted-online.html

It' a question of , 'lets be careful out there folks' :wink:

tony


----------



## 113016

tubbytuba said:


> Sorry, but why should Shuggy be treated differently than anyone else on the forum?
> I know next to nothing about anyone on MHF.
> Their background quite honestly is immaterial. Most posters on here, in the main keep their personal lives and background more or less to themselves.
> It's not the end of the World for Gods sake, he's just moved on to another 'stage' in his life and possibly will have learnt a little from this - quite minor episode in his life.
> Steve.


Hi tubbytuba,

I agree, he should be treated the same as everybody else!
I did not see his last post as I was talking to him on the phone, he must have posted it just prior or just after to our conversation, and I have been told (not confirmed) it was a direct swear word calling some members *****. 
Different from swearing saying ******* this that or the other.
But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
I had been talking to him about his text style and the thank you issue and he was coming around. I think this may have been his first forum and we all know what a mess we made when we first started  
I am sure if anybody had been at the side of the road in trouble, Shuggy would have been amongst the first to offer help.
I believe, we failed him  but I also agree, we can't have words like that!
Further, I have been told that it was not just a you are banned, it was also stick the forum*********
Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!


----------



## Pusser

Grath said:


> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but why should Shuggy be treated differently than anyone else on the forum?
> I know next to nothing about anyone on MHF.
> Their background quite honestly is immaterial. Most posters on here, in the main keep their personal lives and background more or less to themselves.
> It's not the end of the World for Gods sake, he's just moved on to another 'stage' in his life and possibly will have learnt a little from this - quite minor episode in his life.
> Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tubbytuba,
> 
> I agree, he should be treated the same as everybody else!
> I did not see his last post as I was talking to him on the phone, he must have posted it just prior or just after to our conversation, and I have been told it was a direct swear word calling some members *****. Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
Click to expand...

My God. I never realised he had actually used the 5tar word  No wonder the outcry.


----------



## Stanner

Grath said:


> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.


So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
It was always one rule for shuggy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter and ended up getting abused for not understanding WTF he was on about.



> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!


No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.

He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.

From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, if they can't be ****** to ask nicely, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.

If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.


----------



## 113016

Stanner said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
> It was always one rule for shuugy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.
> 
> He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.
> 
> From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.
> If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.
Click to expand...

I don't understand!
What is a PITA?


----------



## Stanner

Grath said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
> It was always one rule for shuugy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.
> 
> He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.
> 
> From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.
> If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand!
> What is a PITA?
Click to expand...

Exactly now you know what it is like trying to decipher text speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 113016

Stanner said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
> It was always one rule for shuugy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.
> 
> He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.
> 
> From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.
> If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand!
> What is a PITA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly now you know what it is like trying to decipher text speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

So, you are doing exactly what you accuse him of.
I still don't know what it means! Please explain!


----------



## urbanracer

I must have missed that naughty posting but why did he post it and did any member here complain about him?

Not that long ago certain members had nothing better to do than berate others for their spelling and grammer that is now in the past and the forum is a lot better.
Also a lot better without the mods,but as typing does not come easy to me I do make mistakes that I notice at a later time but as it is only an error I just leave it.
Did Shuggy make a mistake and it looked like a bad word?
Once he sent me a PM late at night I just forgot it, later we had a few PM's between us just like a chat and all was OK.


----------



## motormouth

Isn't Pita something you have with your chicken tikka??

Or perhaps a pain in the "bottom"


----------



## 113016

I do think, he maybe sent too many PM's
Seems, nearly everybody got them.


----------



## Stanner

Grath said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
> It was always one rule for shuugy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.
> 
> He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.
> 
> From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.
> If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand!
> What is a PITA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly now you know what it is like trying to decipher text speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are doing exactly what you accuse him of.
> I still don't know what it means! Please explain!
Click to expand...

You really don't get irony do you?

.............................perhaps you will now begin to see just what so many of us got (get) fed up with?


----------



## motormouth

Am I the only person who didn't get a pm from Shuggy  
Isn't this the big problem with forums, we just don't know who we are "talking" to. We don't know their personalities, so we make assumptions based on how they communicate, if they can take a joke, if they dish them out, if they make comments meant to cause offence etc etc. I accept many members have met and have no doubt built up relationships, but the vast majority of us haven't so we are left to paint pictures in our minds.
It has been said many times that many comments made on here and any other forum would not be made face to face.
I also think the use of emoticons should be banned for a while to see if those "near the bone" comments stopped.


----------



## GEMMY

Grath, 
GOOGLE (spit) is your friend, the taxmans enemy, is there to help.

Urban Dictionary: PITA

www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=PITA

1) Acronym for Pain In The Ass, a major annoyance. 2) Flat bread of Mediterranean origin, eaten as is or filled with small pieces of roasted meat, ...

A tua pita e grande e cheira a - Pita - Urban Dictionary: PITA

I don't think it's the flat bread :lol:

tony


----------



## tubbytuba

I got a pm from Shuggy the night before the execution. 
I replied.

They were private messages.

PS I do agree that at times emoticons are used to make a malicious post seem 'jokey' - it can be difficult to tell though :lol: :roll: :twisted: :?


----------



## 113016

Stanner said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
> It was always one rule for shuugy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.
> 
> He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.
> 
> From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.
> If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand!
> What is a PITA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly now you know what it is like trying to decipher text speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are doing exactly what you accuse him of.
> I still don't know what it means! Please explain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't get irony do you?
> 
> .............................perhaps you will now begin to see just what so many of us got (get) fed up with?
Click to expand...

The thing is that I do understand and I do not like text talk and I hate phone text, but I do think it could have been handled differently as I don't believe he is a bad person!
Incidentally, YOU still have not answered about YOUR text talk?
As a non text'er, I would appreciate an answer>


----------



## 1302

Whilst it probably isnt a great idea to let a thread like this run and run - everyone is, so here's my 2p worth.

I read over a few of his old posts last night (couldnt sleep ) and it would seem that everyone of them turned into a blood bath :lol: He posted on a caravan club one which also ended up with a falling out.

Now, we will all - from time to time - disagree with others here and I was guilty of the same a week or so ago however I apologised for my actions, by PM (and by the way that stands for Private Message) and should be treated as such )

I'm summising from the posts here, his actions the other night and his use of the 'C' word that it wasnt just one action that got him his 'member removed' status  . Dave had to act as he did really - and I'm certain he's not looking to this thread for any comfort 

Whether or not people thoght he was a really nice guy (which I struggle with) his style of posting didnt help and his attitude to pretty much everything stank.


----------



## 113016

GEMMY said:


> Grath,
> GOOGLE (spit) is your friend, the taxmans enemy, is there to help.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: PITA
> 
> www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=PITA
> 
> 1) Acronym for Pain In The Ass, a major annoyance. 2) Flat bread of Mediterranean origin, eaten as is or filled with small pieces of roasted meat, ...
> 
> A tua pita e grande e cheira a - Pita - Urban Dictionary: PITA
> 
> I don't think it's the flat bread :lol:
> 
> tony


Thanks Gemmy for the link. As a non texter it will be useful and save all the guess work


----------



## Stanner

Grath said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
> It was always one rule for shuugy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.
> 
> He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.
> 
> From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.
> If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand!
> What is a PITA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly now you know what it is like trying to decipher text speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are doing exactly what you accuse him of.
> I still don't know what it means! Please explain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't get irony do you?
> 
> .............................perhaps you will now begin to see just what so many of us got (get) fed up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is that I do understand and I do not like text talk and I hate phone text, but I do think it could have been handled differently as I don't believe he is a bad person!
> Incidentally, YOU still have not answered about YOUR text talk?
> As a non text'er, I would appreciate an answer>
Click to expand...

As my good mate Gemmy has already explained it's 
Pain In The Arse

So I am required to do the very thing you don't think shuggy should have needed to do?

If shuggy had done a little more explaining and a little less gibbering he might have still been here - but I doubt it - some people take too much enjoyment from making life difficult.

OK now? :wink:


----------



## 113016

1302 said:


> Whilst it probably isnt a great idea to let a thread like this run and run - everyone is, so here's my 2p worth.
> 
> I read over a few of his old posts last night (couldnt sleep ) and it would seem that everyone of them turned into a blood bath :lol: He posted on a caravan club one which also ended up with a falling out.
> 
> Now, we will all - from time to time - disagree with others here and I was guilty of the same a week or so ago however I apologised for my actions, by PM (and by the way that stands for Private Message) and should be treated as such )
> 
> I'm summising from the posts here, his actions the other night and his use of the 'C' word that it wasnt just one action that got him his 'member removed' status  . Dave had to act as he did really - and I'm certain he's not looking to this thread for any comfort
> 
> Whether or not people thoght he was a really nice guy (which I struggle with) his style of posting didnt help and his attitude to pretty much everything stank.


The thing is 1302, I understand where you are coming from and if the word was used, it was very wrong, but again, as many others, an opinion of the Guy is been made by his text style.
From talking to him on the phone, which I think very few if any have, he comes over as a rough, tough,(he assures me that he is a big bloke) hard sort of rough diamond, and he may be unaccustomed to using a PC to chat! 
You have made an opinion without even talking to him, I know we all do and that is part of the problem.
Don't get me wrong, I also could not understand some of his posts, not just the text talk, as mostly I can, but where the questions or answers were coming from. Some were very strange, but he could have been educated into our system, instead of picking on every little thing.


----------



## 113016

Stanner said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
> It was always one rule for shuugy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.
> 
> He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.
> 
> From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.
> If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand!
> What is a PITA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly now you know what it is like trying to decipher text speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are doing exactly what you accuse him of.
> I still don't know what it means! Please explain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't get irony do you?
> 
> .............................perhaps you will now begin to see just what so many of us got (get) fed up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is that I do understand and I do not like text talk and I hate phone text, but I do think it could have been handled differently as I don't believe he is a bad person!
> Incidentally, YOU still have not answered about YOUR text talk?
> As a non text'er, I would appreciate an answer>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As my good mate Gemmy has already explained it's
> Pain In The Arse
> 
> So I am required to do the very thing you don't think shuggy should have needed to do?
> 
> If shuggy had done a little more explaining and a little less gibbering he might have still been here - but I doubt it - some people take too much enjoyment from making life difficult.
> 
> OK now? :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks Stanner
You are wrong about what I think Shuggy should have done. I had told him twice that the text talk was the problem and it would be preferred by the members if he wrote in proper English 
Look, I am not against what is been said, but I repeat, he was helped into the situation, and not helped out of the same situation.


----------



## Stanner

Grath said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
> It was always one rule for shuugy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.
> 
> He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.
> 
> From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.
> If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand!
> What is a PITA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly now you know what it is like trying to decipher text speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are doing exactly what you accuse him of.
> I still don't know what it means! Please explain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't get irony do you?
> 
> .............................perhaps you will now begin to see just what so many of us got (get) fed up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is that I do understand and I do not like text talk and I hate phone text, but I do think it could have been handled differently as I don't believe he is a bad person!
> Incidentally, YOU still have not answered about YOUR text talk?
> As a non text'er, I would appreciate an answer>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As my good mate Gemmy has already explained it's
> Pain In The Arse
> 
> So I am required to do the very thing you don't think shuggy should have needed to do?
> 
> If shuggy had done a little more explaining and a little less gibbering he might have still been here - but I doubt it - some people take too much enjoyment from making life difficult.
> 
> OK now? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stanner
> You are wrong about what I think Shuggy should have done. I had told him twice that the text talk was the problem and it would be preferred by the members if he wrote in proper English
> Look, I am not against what is been said, but I repeat, he was helped into the situation, and not helped out of the same situation.
Click to expand...

To BE helped, you have to WANT to be helped.

He didn't want to be helped.


----------



## 113016

Stanner said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> So far as I could ONLY after he had a go at them first usually via PM - incidentally a thing that HE was quick to snipe at if he happened to get a snotty PM - he was always going on about "big men when hiding behind keyboards".
> It was always one rule for shuugy and another rule for everyone else. I don't give a toss about his background, insensitivity, lack of tact, lack of education, lack of anything. I tried to help him despite his lamentable lack of clarity or ability to see anyone else's side of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasn't - he was (in language he might understand) a PITA.
> 
> He was always right, it was just the rest of the world who had it all wrong and it was their fault he was totally incomprehensible.
> 
> From now on anyone who can't post in comprehensible English won't get an answer from me, I just can't be ****** to work out what they mean, life's too short.
> If they post in Gibberish I'll let one of the Gibberers reply to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand!
> What is a PITA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly now you know what it is like trying to decipher text speak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you are doing exactly what you accuse him of.
> I still don't know what it means! Please explain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't get irony do you?
> 
> .............................perhaps you will now begin to see just what so many of us got (get) fed up with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is that I do understand and I do not like text talk and I hate phone text, but I do think it could have been handled differently as I don't believe he is a bad person!
> Incidentally, YOU still have not answered about YOUR text talk?
> As a non text'er, I would appreciate an answer>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As my good mate Gemmy has already explained it's
> Pain In The Arse
> 
> So I am required to do the very thing you don't think shuggy should have needed to do?
> 
> If shuggy had done a little more explaining and a little less gibbering he might have still been here - but I doubt it - some people take too much enjoyment from making life difficult.
> 
> OK now? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stanner
> You are wrong about what I think Shuggy should have done. I had told him twice that the text talk was the problem and it would be preferred by the members if he wrote in proper English
> Look, I am not against what is been said, but I repeat, he was helped into the situation, and not helped out of the same situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To BE helped, you have to WANT to be helped.
> 
> He didn't want to be helped.
Click to expand...

I don't know much about him and I wouldn't disclose what I do know either on a public forum or in private, but from the little I do know, he is a very proud man and as we know, many find it difficult to ask or take advise!


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I have to say I can't remember reading any of his posts aggressive or otherwise.. I am surprised all what has been said went on for so long and it never surfaced before..

I don't think I walk round this forum with my eyes closed metaphorically speaking.. maybe I do :roll: 

Shame it couldn't have been sorted out a bit less dramatically.

ray.


----------



## 1302

Grath said:


> The thing is 1302, I understand where you are coming from and if the word was used, it was very wrong,


Nuke said it waas



Grath said:


> an opinion of the Guy is been made by his text style.


his 'threats via abusive PMs helped a great deal



Grath said:


> From talking to him on the phone, ... You have made an opinion without even talking to him,


I dont think many of us have the time to ring up folk on hear to see if they are actually as rude as their posting would indicate

I never had a problem with the guy - I would mostly ignore a post that was badly written or full of text garbage. He broke the rules and I think the site administrator did what he had to do.


----------



## 113016

First.
Shuggy had my number as he wanted advise regarding the German environmental sticker and he telephoned me. I don't mind as I will talk M/Hs for ever!
Second.
I agree, (or I am told) he broke the rules on swearing, but you are missing that he was or had been wound up by some members having a pop at his crap style, therefore there was some mitigation.
I am certainly not saying he was blameless but he did have some reason no matter how small.
What I am talking about is how he was treated and are we all that perfect we can sit and judge.
I also agree that Nuke has every right to have or not to have who ever he wants on the forum and I said this earlier in the thread.
What I have noticed in this thread is that most against Shuggy can only see black, but I can see shades of Grey (and not the book) lol
Anyway, I think enough is enough as this reminds me of Groundhog day!
It has happened and lessons need to be learned!


----------



## 113016

I even see that Nuke is thanking or liking the posts against Shuggy.
I would have thought except for the banning Nuke should be impartial.  
Ok Nuke :?:


----------



## carprus

Grath said:


> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but why should Shuggy be treated differently than anyone else on the forum?
> I know next to nothing about anyone on MHF.
> Their background quite honestly is immaterial. Most posters on here, in the main keep their personal lives and background more or less to themselves.
> It's not the end of the World for Gods sake, he's just moved on to another 'stage' in his life and possibly will have learnt a little from this - quite minor episode in his life.
> Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tubbytuba,
> 
> I agree, he should be treated the same as everybody else!
> I did not see his last post as I was talking to him on the phone, he must have posted it just prior or just after to our conversation, and I have been told (not confirmed) it was a direct swear word calling some members *****.
> Different from swearing saying ******* this that or the other.
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> I had been talking to him about his text style and the thank you issue and he was coming around. I think this may have been his first forum and we all know what a mess we made when we first started
> I am sure if anybody had been at the side of the road in trouble, Shuggy would have been amongst the first to offer help.
> I believe, we failed him  but I also agree, we can't have words like that!
> Further, I have been told that it was not just a you are banned, it was also stick the forum*********
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
Click to expand...

Yes it cannot be condoned but he was certainly provoked , as we know there are 2or 3 real wind up merchants on here , they know who they are , they are cyber bullies plain and simple and that should not be condoned either .

Rob.


----------



## GEMMY

These sort of blow-ups tend to happen whe I'm away for 6 weeks

Sometime ago it was Jim who went on to found ********* ***

Then it was Hf who was banished. So this is the first one I've seen at close quarters.

So I can't be blamed for all of them :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 

tony


----------



## motormouth

What's done is done, whether you agree with it or not. Probably time to move on.


----------



## 1302

Grath said:


> I even see that Nuke is thanking or liking the posts against Shuggy.
> I would have thought except for the banning Nuke should be impartial.


I dont think being the 'mod' removes you from having an opinion or agreeing with posts that 'support' your/his actions 

I'd like to suggest that the thread was put to bed - the guys gone/its all done/move on


----------



## 113016

GEMMY said:


> These sort of blow-ups tend to happen whe I'm away for 6 weeks
> 
> Sometime ago it was Jim who went on to found ********* ***
> 
> Then it was Hf who was banished. So this is the first one I've seen at close quarters.
> 
> So I can't be blamed for all of them :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> tony


I don't think it was ever a proper blow up, just a stoke the fire here, stoke the fire there and then one little flare up!


----------



## Jezport

He may go on and start a forum himself.......Motorhoe Cnuts or Motorhoe Fucts :lol:


----------



## wakk44

747 said:


> ..................... You do not know his background or anything about him and should not judge him..............


I'm certainly not judging anyone Jim,I fail to see what a member's background has to do with this thread.

All I see is what is posted,if he chooses to use profanities on a public forum which are not removed immediately then I will not be part of that forum.If he also refuses to heed sensible advice about his posting style,even after a suspension,then I'm afraid he has to go.

I have been in an industrial environment in the mines so know all the swear words,have used them and unfortunately can spell them all correctly.

However there is a place for such language and it is not on here.
It is a public forum and reflects badly on the site,it's members,and the site owner.


----------



## Stanner

carprus said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but why should Shuggy be treated differently than anyone else on the forum?
> I know next to nothing about anyone on MHF.
> Their background quite honestly is immaterial. Most posters on here, in the main keep their personal lives and background more or less to themselves.
> It's not the end of the World for Gods sake, he's just moved on to another 'stage' in his life and possibly will have learnt a little from this - quite minor episode in his life.
> Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tubbytuba,
> 
> I agree, he should be treated the same as everybody else!
> I did not see his last post as I was talking to him on the phone, he must have posted it just prior or just after to our conversation, and I have been told (not confirmed) it was a direct swear word calling some members *****.
> Different from swearing saying ******* this that or the other.
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> I had been talking to him about his text style and the thank you issue and he was coming around. I think this may have been his first forum and we all know what a mess we made when we first started
> I am sure if anybody had been at the side of the road in trouble, Shuggy would have been amongst the first to offer help.
> I believe, we failed him  but I also agree, we can't have words like that!
> Further, I have been told that it was not just a you are banned, it was also stick the forum*********
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it cannot be condoned but he was certainly provoked , as we know there are 2or 3 real wind up merchants on here , they know who they are , they are cyber bullies plain and simple and that should not be condoned either .
> 
> Rob.
Click to expand...

Well I certainly hope I'm not included in that little spray of buckshot?

But if it comes to "wind ups" shuggy had the grandaddy of all clockwork motors - if you had ever had a PM from him or (tried) to converse with him on the phone you'd understand.

He was either a wind up merchant par excellence or totally oblivious to anything but his own muddled little world. From what he said to me he'd fallen off the back of a truck or something at sometime and hurt his back. 
I think he must of been equally muddled about what body part he'd landed on.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sounds like time for a song to me


Round, like a circle in a spiral
Like a wheel within a wheel.
Never ending or beginning, 
On an ever spinning wheel
Like a snowball down a mountain
Or a carnaval balloon
Like a carousell that's turning
Running rings around the moon

Like a clock whose hands are sweeping
Past the minutes on it's face
And the world is like an apple
Whirling silently in space
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind

Like a tunnel that you follow 
To a tunnel of it's own
Down a hollow to a cavern
Where the sun has never shone
Like a door that keeps revolving
In a half forgotten dream
Or the ripples from a pebble 
Someone tosses in a stream.

Like a clock whose hands are sweeping
Past the minutes on it's face
And the world is like an apple
Whirling silently in space
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind

Keys that jingle in your pocket
Words that jangle your head
Why did summer go so quickly 
Was it something that I said
Lovers walking allong the shore, 
Leave their footprints in the sand
Was the sound of distant drumming 
Just the fingers of your hand

Pictures hanging in a hallway
And a fragment of this song
Half remembered names and faces 
But to whom do they belong
When you knew that it was over
Were you suddenly aware
That the autumn leaves were turning
To the color of her hair

Like a circle in a spiral
Like a wheel within a wheel
Never ending or beginning, 
On an ever spinning wheel
As the images unwind
Like the circle that you find
In the windmills of your mind

Pictures hanging in a hallway
And the fragment of this song
Half remembered names and faces 
But to whom do they belong
When you knew that it was over
Were you suddenly aware
That the autumn leaves were turning
To the color of her hair

Like a circle in a spiral
Like a wheel within a wheel
Never ending or beginning, 
On an ever spinning wheel
As the images unwind
Like the circles that you find
In the windmills of your mind

I feel much better now.

Dave p


----------



## 100127

Aaaaah bring back the 60's


----------



## 1302

Blobsta said:


> Aaaaah bring back the _over_ 60's


That's more like it!! :lol:


----------



## 747

I would also like to see the thread closed but for a different reason.

As Jim Royle would say, "Season of goodwill my **se".


----------



## 113016




----------



## asprn

This is the most hilarious thread I've read for a long time.

Man gets ar$ey & swears at forum members
Man gets removed by forum owner
Forum members engage in 14 pages of inconsequential drivel suggesting that man may have been member of SAS and not right in the head by possible covert ops.

You couldn't make it up.

:hathat49:


----------



## wakk44

asprn said:


> ........................
> Forum members engage in 14 pages of inconsequential drivel ........................


Keep posting Dougie...........let's get to 15 :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Can everyone please be friendly? Lets just try and be nice to each other. I love this forum and hate to see any spats.
> 
> To cheer everyone up (especially the girls) here is a photo of me having a shower on the river Tarn in the summer.


I always thought your avatar was picture of you Barry, love the shorts :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel

Grath said:


> I even see that Nuke is thanking or liking the posts against Shuggy.
> I would have thought except for the banning Nuke should be impartial.
> Ok Nuke :?:


Most Admins have an active role in Forums, a lot of them pay for the site out of their own pocket, so I feel reasonably OK with them entering into threads and posting stuff.

I don't feel that they should be excluded because there 'are' the Admin, and you have to trust the guy(s) in the first place as they are the ones you paid your sub's to. Impartiality is either inbuilt or not, you can soon form a view.

I don't know anything about Shuggy and haven't expressed a view on his banning, just my thoughts about the process vis-a-vis the administration side of the forum, which is where I sit on our own site.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok

listerdiesel said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I even see that Nuke is thanking or liking the posts against Shuggy.
> I would have thought except for the banning Nuke should be impartial.
> Ok Nuke :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Admins have an active role in Forums, a lot of them pay for the site out of their own pocket, so I feel reasonably OK with them entering into threads and posting stuff.
> 
> I don't feel that they should be excluded because there 'are' the Admin, and you have to trust the guy(s) in the first place as they are the ones you paid your sub's to. Impartiality is either inbuilt or not, you can soon form a view.
> 
> I don't know anything about Shuggy and haven't expressed a view on his banning, just my thoughts about the process vis-a-vis the administration side of the forum, which is where I sit on our own site.
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

Hi.

It would appear that Nuke is member no 1 and has been a paid up member since Oct 10, 2003, so as he is a paid up member he can post what he likes just like any one of us can as long as it is within the rules we all signed up for..

Be interesting if he contravened them, what would he do have a strong word with himself, or self flagellation might work. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## tonka

Can you guy's slow down !!!

I go away for an hour and there's pages and pages to catch up on.!!! :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin

> It would appear that Nuke is member no 1 and has been a paid up member since Oct 10, 2003, so as he is a paid up member he can post what he likes just like any one of us can as long as it is within the rules we all signed up for..
> 
> Be interesting if he contravened them, what would he do have a strong word with himself, or self flagellation might work.


I'm actually user no.2 (anonymous) is user no.1 

I would have to warn myself and then boot myself off the site as well


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

747 said:


> I would also like to see the thread closed but for a different reason.
> 
> As Jim Royle would say, "Season of goodwill my **se".


And we have seen plenty of that.
Now if i had an avatar with a youig lady showing her butt I would be hounded by the pc police. Would I? Shall I ? Dare I? Should we have a poll?
Dave p


----------



## 747

As long as it is a cartoon figure it should be alright. They have been used in newspapers since the 1930's. Jane for example.

I hope you have realised that my gnome is not an actual living gnome?


----------



## carprus

Stanner said:


> carprus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but why should Shuggy be treated differently than anyone else on the forum?
> I know next to nothing about anyone on MHF.
> Their background quite honestly is immaterial. Most posters on here, in the main keep their personal lives and background more or less to themselves.
> It's not the end of the World for Gods sake, he's just moved on to another 'stage' in his life and possibly will have learnt a little from this - quite minor episode in his life.
> Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tubbytuba,
> 
> I agree, he should be treated the same as everybody else!
> I did not see his last post as I was talking to him on the phone, he must have posted it just prior or just after to our conversation, and I have been told (not confirmed) it was a direct swear word calling some members *****.
> Different from swearing saying ******* this that or the other.
> But and it is a pretty big but, he did have some members against him and would pick on any little thing they could.
> Had this not been happening, the end result may have been totally different.
> I had been talking to him about his text style and the thank you issue and he was coming around. I think this may have been his first forum and we all know what a mess we made when we first started
> I am sure if anybody had been at the side of the road in trouble, Shuggy would have been amongst the first to offer help.
> I believe, we failed him  but I also agree, we can't have words like that!
> Further, I have been told that it was not just a you are banned, it was also stick the forum*********
> Whatever the case may be, it was a sad day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it cannot be condoned but he was certainly provoked , as we know there are 2or 3 real wind up merchants on here , they know who they are , they are cyber bullies plain and simple and that should not be condoned either .
> 
> Rob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I certainly hope I'm not included in that little spray of buckshot?
> 
> But if it comes to "wind ups" shuggy had the grandaddy of all clockwork motors - if you had ever had a PM from him or (tried) to converse with him on the phone you'd understand.
> 
> He was either a wind up merchant par excellence or totally oblivious to anything but his own muddled little world. From what he said to me he'd fallen off the back of a truck or something at sometime and hurt his back.
> I think he must of been equally muddled about what body part he'd landed on.
Click to expand...

Buckshot , I never said who but they know who they are , perhaps you have a guilty conscience ?.

Rob.


----------



## Penquin

I will not comment on what might or might not have been posted, or what was said "behind closed doors". I was not the recipient of Personal Messages so have no direct experience to relate.

I will simply say that this thread has gone on for too long IMO; the wheel has been reinvented many times.

I am sure he and we will learn from what has happened - his possible background cannot be taken into account in the format and content of any contributions since we all agree to the same basic set of rules when we sign up. Neither do I appreciate nit picking over spelling or grammar - as long as the gist is clear that is sufficient for me.

Nuke acted because action needed to be taken, we do not know, and hopefully never will, exactly what lead him to take the action he did; there may well have been much discussion before that course of action was initiated; that should not be out in public for open discussion IMO.

Nuke acted in good faith to protect all of us from further possible degradation of the content. He explained what action he had taken and why, that to me is an openness which should be thanked by one and all - I do not see him on here every few minutes trying to defend or explain what he did - such discussions never sort things out.

It has happened, IMO it is time to move on without further ado.

For me, this will be my last post on this thread (which others may well welcome), I do not want to continue to prolong this.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Dave (Penguin) we have moved on.
As usual a thread runs out of steam and the urine takers have a laugh.
The last few posts will show that. 
Have a Happy Crristmas,
dave p


----------



## carprus

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## nukeadmin

thread closed due to apathy 
oh and it had run its course and served its informative purpose


----------

